# Recommendations for birthing pool hire (UK)?



## x Helen x

Looking for recommendations for birthing pool hire companies? There are so many online but would prefer to go with a company that has been personally recommended. Preferably an inflatable one.


----------



## lynnikins

if your going for inflatable it works out the same to buy one as to hire one , look on ebay and gumtree and then buy a liner from one of the birth pool companies


----------



## Mummafrog

I had a birth 'pool in a box', google it. They are brilliant, if you get the pump to inflate it it's up in 15 minutes if that and it's so comfortable. You can't feel the floor under your knees when it's full and the sides are really sturdy. There is everything you need on the website, I would suggest the pump to drain the water as well, very useful. There are two sizes and I had the smaller one because my living room is tiny and there was just enough room for me to birth in, snuggle my baby and partner to jump in afterwards with us :D The bigger one must be awesome! 
They are not for hire, you buy one, but it's a good deal and you can use it as a paddling pool afterwards haha.

Have a wonderful birth <3


----------



## MindUtopia

See if there is a home birth group in your area (you might ask your midwife). They often do birth pool hire. I got mine for 40 quid (the cost of the liner) for a 4 week hire.


----------



## hayz_baby

A great small company called waterbabies. Choice of pools, courqiered to you and then collected all for £90. They don't take payment till 36 weeks too so you have peace mind you are not wasting money if you change your mind etc. Great service too! I follow them on FB too and they always announce their recent births too!


----------



## Impet Limpet

https://www.waterbabybirthingpoolhire.co.uk

I used these twice, last year and 3 weeks ago. Fantastic service both times. Emma is lovely and sent a congrats card too a nice personal touch. £90 for hire I used the La bassine pool but they hire out a whole range and sell them too.

Would totally recommend!


----------



## Tjkitty

Homebirthsupplies.com. you can hire for 6 weeks for the same price (£90) as most let you have for 5 weeks.


----------



## x Helen x

Thanks ladies. I'm considering buying a brand new one (La Bassine) on Amazon or Ebay as they are only £90 which is the same price as hiring one, and then hopefully I can sell it on after... or let the kids use it as a paddling pool :haha: :haha:

You say they don't take payment until 36 weeks.... I'm assuming that you still get charged even if you are unable to use it? This is the only thing that puts me off as I labour very quickly so there is a good chance I may not make it into the pool in time, in which case I wonder if it would be more sensible to buy a new one as then if I don't use it I can always sell it on after?


----------



## hayz_baby

x Helen x said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm considering buying a brand new one (La Bassine) on Amazon or Ebay as they are only £90 which is the same price as hiring one, and then hopefully I can sell it on after... or let the kids use it as a paddling pool :haha: :haha:
> 
> You say they don't take payment until 36 weeks.... I'm assuming that you still get charged even if you are unable to use it? This is the only thing that puts me off as I labour very quickly so there is a good chance I may not make it into the pool in time, in which case I wonder if it would be more sensible to buy a new one as then if I don't use it I can always sell it on after?

What you have to remember with a new one is there are a lot of additional add ons you need including lining, pump, hose pipe, water pump etc. That £90 new is just for the pool alone. The rental price for waterbabjes includes everything.

Saying that new pools do have quite good resale value.
Is this your first or subsequent? Are you planning more? If so then yeah buy new but if you are done I personally would rent but that is my opinion. It may be worth looking at your dry Home birth options and use a bath as pain relief if you labour quickly?


----------



## x Helen x

hayz_baby said:


> x Helen x said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I'm considering buying a brand new one (La Bassine) on Amazon or Ebay as they are only £90 which is the same price as hiring one, and then hopefully I can sell it on after... or let the kids use it as a paddling pool :haha: :haha:
> 
> You say they don't take payment until 36 weeks.... I'm assuming that you still get charged even if you are unable to use it? This is the only thing that puts me off as I labour very quickly so there is a good chance I may not make it into the pool in time, in which case I wonder if it would be more sensible to buy a new one as then if I don't use it I can always sell it on after?
> 
> What you have to remember with a new one is there are a lot of additional add ons you need including lining, pump, hose pipe, water pump etc. That £90 new is just for the pool alone. The rental price for waterbabjes includes everything.
> 
> Saying that new pools do have quite good resale value.
> Is this your first or subsequent? Are you planning more? If so then yeah buy new but if you are done I personally would rent but that is my opinion. It may be worth looking at your dry Home birth options and use a bath as pain relief if you labour quickly?Click to expand...


Oh yes, thanks for pointing that out you're absolutely right it doesn't include pump etc!! Just my luck I would have bought that and then gone into full blown panic when realising I had to fill it with buckets lol!

There is someone selling one near to be on e-bay brand new in box (that she never got to use as she was induced in hospital), for £60, comes with pump and everything else so that's probably not a bad deal? I'm not planning a subsequent birth so it's only really going to be a one use kind of item, but obviously if I can sell it on after that would be a bonus. Plus I have a friend who is keen to hire it off me when she has her second baby.

The thought of a dry birth puts panic into me for some reason! I found labour so terrifying and painful until the moment I got into the water and then it was like all of my worries disappeared. fingers crossed I will get it filled in time! eek! But I may also be filling the bath at the same time just in case!


----------



## hayz_baby

x Helen x said:


> hayz_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x Helen x said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I'm considering buying a brand new one (La Bassine) on Amazon or Ebay as they are only £90 which is the same price as hiring one, and then hopefully I can sell it on after... or let the kids use it as a paddling pool :haha: :haha:
> 
> You say they don't take payment until 36 weeks.... I'm assuming that you still get charged even if you are unable to use it? This is the only thing that puts me off as I labour very quickly so there is a good chance I may not make it into the pool in time, in which case I wonder if it would be more sensible to buy a new one as then if I don't use it I can always sell it on after?
> 
> What you have to remember with a new one is there are a lot of additional add ons you need including lining, pump, hose pipe, water pump etc. That £90 new is just for the pool alone. The rental price for waterbabjes includes everything.
> 
> Saying that new pools do have quite good resale value.
> Is this your first or subsequent? Are you planning more? If so then yeah buy new but if you are done I personally would rent but that is my opinion. It may be worth looking at your dry Home birth options and use a bath as pain relief if you labour quickly?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, thanks for pointing that out you're absolutely right it doesn't include pump etc!! Just my luck I would have bought that and then gone into full blown panic when realising I had to fill it with buckets lol!
> 
> There is someone selling one near to be on e-bay brand new in box (that she never got to use as she was induced in hospital), for £60, comes with pump and everything else so that's probably not a bad deal? I'm not planning a subsequent birth so it's only really going to be a one use kind of item, but obviously if I can sell it on after that would be a bonus. Plus I have a friend who is keen to hire it off me when she has her second baby.
> 
> The thought of a dry birth puts panic into me for some reason! I found labour so terrifying and painful until the moment I got into the water and then it was like all of my worries disappeared. fingers crossed I will get it filled in time! eek! But I may also be filling the bath at the same time just in case!Click to expand...

£60 all in sounds like a good deal to me and it sounds like you could quite easily make your money back with your friend looking to rent off you and then re sale afterwards.

You will be at Home so you should labour much calmer then in the hospital.

Good luck with your homebirth though I am so jealous as I never had one! (mine was planned until 37 weeks when my iron levels dropped very very low)

Eta remember a thermometer as the water needs to be 37.5c (?) So if you run the bath at the same time it needs to be that temp or you will have to come out to deliver. Let oh know this so he can keep an eye till mw arrives. Around DD keep your hot water on constantly as you don't want to run out again especially if it is a quick labour


----------



## x Helen x

hayz_baby said:


> x Helen x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayz_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x Helen x said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I'm considering buying a brand new one (La Bassine) on Amazon or Ebay as they are only £90 which is the same price as hiring one, and then hopefully I can sell it on after... or let the kids use it as a paddling pool :haha: :haha:
> 
> You say they don't take payment until 36 weeks.... I'm assuming that you still get charged even if you are unable to use it? This is the only thing that puts me off as I labour very quickly so there is a good chance I may not make it into the pool in time, in which case I wonder if it would be more sensible to buy a new one as then if I don't use it I can always sell it on after?
> 
> What you have to remember with a new one is there are a lot of additional add ons you need including lining, pump, hose pipe, water pump etc. That £90 new is just for the pool alone. The rental price for waterbabjes includes everything.
> 
> Saying that new pools do have quite good resale value.
> Is this your first or subsequent? Are you planning more? If so then yeah buy new but if you are done I personally would rent but that is my opinion. It may be worth looking at your dry Home birth options and use a bath as pain relief if you labour quickly?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, thanks for pointing that out you're absolutely right it doesn't include pump etc!! Just my luck I would have bought that and then gone into full blown panic when realising I had to fill it with buckets lol!
> 
> There is someone selling one near to be on e-bay brand new in box (that she never got to use as she was induced in hospital), for £60, comes with pump and everything else so that's probably not a bad deal? I'm not planning a subsequent birth so it's only really going to be a one use kind of item, but obviously if I can sell it on after that would be a bonus. Plus I have a friend who is keen to hire it off me when she has her second baby.
> 
> The thought of a dry birth puts panic into me for some reason! I found labour so terrifying and painful until the moment I got into the water and then it was like all of my worries disappeared. fingers crossed I will get it filled in time! eek! But I may also be filling the bath at the same time just in case!Click to expand...
> 
> £60 all in sounds like a good deal to me and it sounds like you could quite easily make your money back with your friend looking to rent off you and then re sale afterwards.
> 
> You will be at Home so you should labour much calmer then in the hospital.
> 
> Good luck with your homebirth though I am so jealous as I never had one! (mine was planned until 37 weeks when my iron levels dropped very very low)
> 
> Eta remember a thermometer as the water needs to be 37.5c (?) So if you run the bath at the same time it needs to be that temp or you will have to come out to deliver. Let oh know this so he can keep an eye till mw arrives. Around DD keep your hot water on constantly as you don't want to run out again especially if it is a quick labourClick to expand...


Oh no!! My friend had same problem with iron levels and couldn't have her homebirth. Do they do a special blood test at 37 weeks then? I'm guessing this is just for those who decide to have homebirths as I can't remember having a blood test that late on with my second? It was a couple of years ago though so don't remember that well.

Is there much you can do to ensure iron levels stay up? I'm assuming you probably can't take iron supplements without a prescription so maybe just eat lots of iron rich food from about 30 weeks onwards.

Thanks for the thermometer tip, I'll make sure I get two - one for the bath and one for the pool. x


----------



## hayz_baby

x Helen x said:


> hayz_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x Helen x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hayz_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x Helen x said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I'm considering buying a brand new one (La Bassine) on Amazon or Ebay as they are only £90 which is the same price as hiring one, and then hopefully I can sell it on after... or let the kids use it as a paddling pool :haha: :haha:
> 
> You say they don't take payment until 36 weeks.... I'm assuming that you still get charged even if you are unable to use it? This is the only thing that puts me off as I labour very quickly so there is a good chance I may not make it into the pool in time, in which case I wonder if it would be more sensible to buy a new one as then if I don't use it I can always sell it on after?
> 
> What you have to remember with a new one is there are a lot of additional add ons you need including lining, pump, hose pipe, water pump etc. That £90 new is just for the pool alone. The rental price for waterbabjes includes everything.
> 
> Saying that new pools do have quite good resale value.
> Is this your first or subsequent? Are you planning more? If so then yeah buy new but if you are done I personally would rent but that is my opinion. It may be worth looking at your dry Home birth options and use a bath as pain relief if you labour quickly?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, thanks for pointing that out you're absolutely right it doesn't include pump etc!! Just my luck I would have bought that and then gone into full blown panic when realising I had to fill it with buckets lol!
> 
> There is someone selling one near to be on e-bay brand new in box (that she never got to use as she was induced in hospital), for £60, comes with pump and everything else so that's probably not a bad deal? I'm not planning a subsequent birth so it's only really going to be a one use kind of item, but obviously if I can sell it on after that would be a bonus. Plus I have a friend who is keen to hire it off me when she has her second baby.
> 
> The thought of a dry birth puts panic into me for some reason! I found labour so terrifying and painful until the moment I got into the water and then it was like all of my worries disappeared. fingers crossed I will get it filled in time! eek! But I may also be filling the bath at the same time just in case!Click to expand...
> 
> £60 all in sounds like a good deal to me and it sounds like you could quite easily make your money back with your friend looking to rent off you and then re sale afterwards.
> 
> You will be at Home so you should labour much calmer then in the hospital.
> 
> Good luck with your homebirth though I am so jealous as I never had one! (mine was planned until 37 weeks when my iron levels dropped very very low)
> 
> Eta remember a thermometer as the water needs to be 37.5c (?) So if you run the bath at the same time it needs to be that temp or you will have to come out to deliver. Let oh know this so he can keep an eye till mw arrives. Around DD keep your hot water on constantly as you don't want to run out again especially if it is a quick labourClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no!! My friend had same problem with iron levels and couldn't have her homebirth. Do they do a special blood test at 37 weeks then? I'm guessing this is just for those who decide to have homebirths as I can't remember having a blood test that late on with my second? It was a couple of years ago though so don't remember that well.
> 
> Is there much you can do to ensure iron levels stay up? I'm assuming you probably can't take iron supplements without a prescription so maybe just eat lots of iron rich food from about 30 weeks onwards.
> 
> Thanks for the thermometer tip, I'll make sure I get two - one for the bath and one for the pool. xClick to expand...

No I was slightly off with my weeks vs when I should see the mw and they check my often as in both pregnancies my iron levels drop and it had been for a while. If we have no3 I will be taking supplements to help as it is something I struggle with.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I would echo the girls who recommend Water Babies Birth Pool Hire. Unfortunately, I have had to tell them that I won't be needing the birth pool after all, because my baby is breech. (I wouldn't be comfortable having a breech birth at home.)

Emma has been so supportive and understanding of my situation, and at 36 weeks, understood that I couldn't make a decision until after my ECV (which was yesterday, at 38+1). She has been happy to hold off on sending the pool/taking payment of the pool until we were sure on my baby's presentation.

Even though I'm now not using her service, I would highly recommend Water Baby Birth Pool Hire to anyone contemplating a home water birth. :)


----------



## lynnikins

yeah Water Babies Birth Pool Hire are fantastic, a great service. I will need a new liner for this birth and probably will buy through them rather than a random ebay seller because their customer service is excellent


----------

